# PC startet neu



## Ich_halt224 (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein PC seit einigen Tagen beim Starten des Windows plötzlich ausschaltet und neu hoch fährt.
Das macht er oft, manchmal aber nicht, so dass ich zum Glück jetzt dran sitzen kann.
Wenn ich die Fehlermeldung zu Windows schicke werde ich auf folgende Website geleitet: http://oca.microsoft.com/de/response.aspx?SGD=0efc6d23-3e2b-46cd-b16e-b32eb2e6212f&SID=10

Es scheint also an einem Treiber zu liegen.
Das Problem ist auch erst, seitdem ich auf der Microsoft-Seite meinen PC habe nach Updates prüfen und die installieren lassen.
Denke dabei hat er auch einen Treiber installiert, allerdings weiß ich nicht, für welches Gerät, so dass ich ihn wieder löschen kann.

Was kann ich jetzt tun?


Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## frager (1. Mai 2006)

laesst sich windows im abgesicherten modus starten? (beim booten F7 druecken)


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Eigentlich ist es F8 beim booten.


----------



## Ich_halt224 (1. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Also der PC fährt schon hoch, ich komme auch bis zum Desktop aber dort schaltet er dann nach einigen Sekunden ab.
Wenn ich in den abgesicherten Modus gehe (bei mir übrigens mit F8, gibt aber auch PC´s wo das mit F7 geht, ist aber Nebensache) fährt er nicht automatisch runter.
Wie gesagt, liegt an irgend einem Treiber, der wohl geladen wird beim Hochfahren.


----------



## D@nger (1. Mai 2006)

Genau, es liegt an einem Treiber, das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal. Wieviele Sekunden hast du denn Zeit bis er neustartet?


----------



## Ich_halt224 (1. Mai 2006)

Das ist ziemlich unterschiedlich, gehe über Wlan ins Netz und er schaltet sich eigentlich immer dann aus, wenn er ne Verbindung hat und gerade die IP-Addy bezogen hat, kurz danach passiert es, wie gesagt, ist aber nicht immer.

Deaktiviere ich schnell die Drahtlosverbindung startet er nicht neu, muss also irgendwas damit zu tun haben.


----------



## frager (1. Mai 2006)

hast du schon versucht den wlan-adapter noch mal zu installieren?
oder wenn du noch eine netzwerkkarte drin hast, dann deaktiviere diese (hab ich mal gehabt ^^)
oder versuch auch mal eine feste ip-adresse zu definieren, dann braucht er ja auch nicht jedes mal eine neue zu vergeben (vergibt ehe immer die gleiche....)

p.s ups, war tatsächlich F8.... ^^, schorry


----------



## fanste (1. Mai 2006)

Probier mal neuere, bzw ältere Treiber für die Karte aus, wenn ein einfaches neuinstallieren nicht ausreicht.

@frager: Lies dir mal bitte Netiquette Punkt 15 durch. (Tipp: Rechtschreibung)


----------



## Ich_halt224 (2. Mai 2006)

So, also ich habe die andere Netzwerkkarte deaktiviert, leider hat er immer noch die Probleme.
Habe nun einmal die Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung deaktiviert, der PC fuhr ohne Probleme hoch, als ich dann nach 15 Minuten die Drahtlose Netzwerkumgebung wieder aktiviert habe startete er wieder neu.
Einen Wlan-Adapter finde ich nicht, finde im Gerätemanager nur bei den Netzwerkadaptern den Sinus 1054 Data, welches mein Wlan-Gerät ist.


----------



## fanste (2. Mai 2006)

Und wenn du dein Wlan Gerät deaktivierst, geht es? Dann installiere es mal neu. Hilft das nichts, probier mal andere Treiber aus. 
Oder schreibe mal an den Support, was das Problem sein könnte. Die werden ihre Produkte besser kennen, als andere


----------



## frager (2. Mai 2006)

Könnte auch ein IRQ Konflikt sein, hab selber auch mal gehabt, kenne mich aber nicht aus demit.
Schau evtl unter Systeminformationen (Ausführen --> msinfo32 --> IRQs oder Konflikte)


----------



## crowww (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe auch genau das gleiche Problem. Wenn ich das Sinus 1054 data nicht am USB habe fährt er normal hoch, sonst schaltet er sich automatisch aus und statet neu. Das interessante ist dass wenn ich das USB-Gerät nachdem er hochgefahren ist anstecke, läuft alles! Hat jemand ne Lösung?!

Danke!


----------



## vault-tec (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo crowww,


Windows (2000 bzw. XP) verfügt über eine Einstellmöglichkeit, ob das System bei einem "schweren Ausnahmefehler" neu starten soll oder nicht. In letzterem Fall bekommt man dann beim Auftauchen eines solchen Fehlers einen Bluescreen zu Gesicht. Im ersteren Fall startet der Rechner einfach neu. 

Auch bei deinem Problem würde ich übrigens mal darauf tippen, dass es an den zugehörigen Treibern liegt. Hast du da letztens ein Treiber-Update vorgenommen? Wenn ja, deinstallier' die Treiber nocheinmal und installier' danach wieder die ursprünglich (auf CD?) mitgelieferten Treiber. Besteht das Problem mit diesen auch? 


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------

